# Vape King announcement



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

There have been a few malicious rumors going around that we are closing down, we would like to point out that this is in fact not true, as a matter of fact we have two more stores opening before the end of the year - Correctly guess the locations of both stores below and you could stand a chance to win an OFE juice hamper!

Remember you need to correctly guess both locations!

And to make it a little more fun we have decided we want actual locations not just areas

Competition Ends on Friday 12 August 2016

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Forfcuksakes (29/7/16)

Centurion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

PS Competition ends on Friday 12 August 2016


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

But. No clues?  
I'm gonna go with South Africa.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

Hmmmm Ok Clue number one: Gauteng

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (29/7/16)

Waiting for clue 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmm Ok Clue number one: Gauteng


 Y you no be more specific!! 
But thank you..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (29/7/16)

Monte Casino...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/16)

My guess. Hillfox center in westrand 
And east rand mall

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

Clue number two - this is specific to one of the stores:

Old north

Clue Number three - Specific to the other store:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (29/7/16)

Green Stone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

East Gate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (29/7/16)

East rand mall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (29/7/16)

Green stone

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/16)

Remember you need to correctly guess both locations!

And to make it a little more fun we have decided we want actual locations not just areas


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Remember you need to correctly guess both locations!
> 
> And to make it a little more fun we have decided we want actual locations not just areas



Oooohhh now i have to change my op


----------



## Forfcuksakes (29/7/16)

Centurion Mall. And Greenstone mall.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/7/16)

Gonna go with Centurion and Midrand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/7/16)

I'm also going with Greenstone Mall... come on viva the East

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (29/7/16)

Centurion mall

Greenstone shopping centre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/7/16)

Centurion mall and greenstone mall

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/7/16)

East rand mall or East point and Centurion mall

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/7/16)

@Stroodlepuff why not all 3 green stone mall Centurion mall and East rand mall

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/7/16)

Why not Cape Town...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/7/16)

Stoneridge shopping Centre and my other guess is Valley shopping Centre craighall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (30/7/16)

Are they both in a Mall.....?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/16)

Willyza said:


> Are they both in a Mall.....?



No not both malls, more like shopping centers


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/7/16)

Stone ridge shopping centre and grey owl village shopping centre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/7/16)

Green Dragon Garden Center and ... nah I dont really know, Google earth isnt helping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/8/16)

Stone Ridge and grey owl 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/16)

There have been a few correct guesses for the second store (The green block) However none for the other one so heres another clue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> There have been a few correct guesses for the second store (The green block) However none for the other one so heres another clue
> 
> View attachment 62435


What the hell?! Switzerland?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Maybe not Switzerland...

Greenstone and Boulders Centre?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/8/16)

Greenstone and northcliff shopping centre

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> There have been a few correct guesses for the second store (The green block) However none for the other one so heres another clue
> 
> View attachment 62435


That almost looks like the Hex river valley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (1/8/16)

Greenstone & Northgate shopping centre maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/8/16)

Greenstone and Northcliff shopping centre

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (1/8/16)

Greenstone shopping centre and Groenkloof shopping centre

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (1/8/16)

Greenstone Mall
&
Sandton City

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/8/16)

Stoneridge Centre and the valley shopping center craighall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/16)

.

@Stroodlepuff - your next store either at Canal Walk shopping centre or Waterfront in Cape Town. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (2/8/16)

I see Swiss Alps, avalanches, a Mountain View and A Midstream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (2/8/16)

Ok, so Greenstone and Northcliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (2/8/16)

Greenstone shopping center, and Northcliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (2/8/16)

Stoneridge shopping centre

Valley shopping centre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/8/16)

Pofadder and Hotazel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/8/16)

Secunda ?

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/16)

la la la la la...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (4/8/16)

Greenstone and The Valley for my guess!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

My last guess would be Stone ridge shopping centre and vorna valley shopping centre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (4/8/16)

I'd like to believe that is Stoneridge based on the doors and handles. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (4/8/16)

Heheheh looking good @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (4/8/16)

ye looking very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (4/8/16)

Stone Ridge and vorna Valley 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c (5/8/16)

Stoneridge shopping centre and The Valley centre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizo (5/8/16)

Green Valley Shopping Center

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizo (5/8/16)

my second guess would be Vorna Valley based on the old north clue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/8/16)

Green Valley and Centurion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dale Edwards (12/8/16)

Bump.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/16)

The competition closes at 4 O-clock this afternoon guys, get those last minute guesses in


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/8/16)

North Park Mall in Pretoria North - Rachel De Beer St, Pretoria, 0182
And Greenstone Shopping Centre in Stoneridge Dr, Johannesburg, 2000

Holding Thumbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (12/8/16)

Stoneridge shopping centre (Really hoping for this one, Stay around the corner!)

Vorna Valley centre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (12/8/16)

And @Stroodlepuff any news on the big reveal?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/16)

Sorry guys been crazy busy today. Will announce the winner in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/16)

Congratulations to @DrSirus-88 you were the first person to correctly guess both locations - no idea how you did it but well done!

Please PM me with your details so we can send your prize!

Other people with correct guesses:

@Feliks Karp - you correctly guessed 1 of the stores
@kyle_redbull - you correctly guessed 1 of the stores
@brotiform - you correctly guessed both stores - PM me for a consultation prize
@boxerulez - you correctly guesses 1 of the stores
@Ar53n1c - you correctly guessed both stores - PM me for a consultation prize
@Shooterbuddy - you correctly guesses 1 of the stores

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Congrats @DrSirus-88 !


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/8/16)

Yes man.... Thanks very much guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/8/16)

I'm jus so bloody happy a vapeking it opening up at stoneridge 2 mins from my house!! @brotiform

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> I'm jus so bloody happy a vapeking it opening up at stoneridge 2 mins from my house!!


When are you are expecting the opening @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> When are you are expecting the opening @Stroodlepuff



Details will be announced soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/8/16)

Well Done Guys


----------

